
Need an alternative to Google Site Search? - sam9
https://blog.swiftype.com/2017/02/28/google-site-search-is-sunsetting-what-to-expect-and-how-to-move-on/
======
sam9
TLDR - Google is sunsetting Site Search by the end of 2017 and replacing it
with an ad-supported alternative...

------
Doffs
You might also want to take a look at Cludo, which is another alternative.

